# Anrufbeantworter und Fax

## hakan

Ist es möglich mit Hilfe eines analog Modems einen Anrufbeantworter zu betreiben oder im Bedarfsfall ein Fax zu empfangen?

----------

## Esmeralda

 *hakan wrote:*   

> Ist es möglich mit Hilfe eines analog Modems einen Anrufbeantworter zu betreiben oder im Bedarfsfall ein Fax zu empfangen?

 

Hm, das geht sicher, allerdings kann ich dir nur einen Teil der Antwort liefern, weil ich ISDN benutze... hylafax kann aber IMHO mit analogen Modems umgehen. Als AB benutze ich allerdings vbox aus I4L, das wird dich also weniger interessieren. Noch ein alter Thread dazu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39878&highlight=fax

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja dennoch etwas weiter ...  :Wink: 

----------

## doll1

mgetty kann das alles

----------

## dumdey

Hallo,

hier findest Du vielleicht einiges was Du gebrauchen kannst.

http://www.linuxnetmag.com/de/issue8/m8hylafax1.html

Gruss, Harry

----------

## faTe|sonix

Hi,

noch ne kleinigkeit ist zu beachten...

vbox wier vom isdn4k-utils ebuild nicht installiert. Aber mann kanns ja patchen siehe link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=268776#268776

use at your own risk   :Wink: 

----------

## hakan

So, das mit Hylafax bekomme ich hin. Allerdings kann ich mein Modem nicht ansprechen. Es ist am seriellen Port angeschlossen, das müßte doch das Device /dev/tty* sein, oder sehe ich das falsch? Hylafax spricht es einfach nicht an. Kann es sein, dass ich im Kernel etwas einstellen muß? Habe aber nichts gefunden.

----------

## moe

Sorry wenn ich dich mistverstanden habe, aber /dev/tty* ist es nicht, sondern:

Com1 = /dev/ttyS0

Com2 = /dev/ttyS1

Gruss Maurice

----------

## hakan

aha, das erklärt natürlich einiges  :Wink: 

EDIT:

VBOX kann ich nicht benutzen, da ich nur einen Analog Anschluss habe und kein ISDN.

----------

## sven-tek

Hallo kleines Problem, welches Programm übernimmt denn in Gentoo die funktion die sonst das cu hatte?

gruss, Sven

----------

